# Facebook, Can I delete a message once it's sent?



## Robert59 (Sep 29, 2021)

Made a message to someone now want to delete it.


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Not sure if this will help or not.

Click here


----------



## Jules (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks for that info @Trish.  I haven’t needed it but you never know.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 30, 2021)

After you sent it I don't think you can delete it because it was sent to him already. Every time I have tried to delete a message in Messenger, it tells me I can only delete it on my own and that whoever I it to will still see it.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 30, 2021)

Tish said:


> Not sure if this will help or not.
> 
> Click here


If I understand the info in the link, you only have 10 minutes after the message is sent to delete it.  After that, no luck.


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

What a shame.


----------

